
Passive investment funds create headaches for antitrust authorities - vvvv
http://www.economist.com/news/finance-and-economics/21707191-passive-investment-funds-create-headaches-antitrust-authorities-stealth
======
unimpressive
Plausible Conspiracy Theory: Somebod(ies) is definitely pouring some
money/influence into pushing this idea.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12368136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12368136)

